

Core Concepts of Django ModelForms - dangoldin
http://pydanny.com/core-concepts-django-modelforms.html

======
dangoldin
The author, Daniel Greenfeld, is also coauthor of Two Scoops of Django
([https://django.2scoops.org/](https://django.2scoops.org/)) that has a lot of
other awesome tips.

------
targusman
This is an interesting article but I don't understand why he says to forget
the HTML and then goes into Flask.

~~~
manicdee
His emphasis is that you as a web application developer shouldn't get
distracted by writing HTML: use a framework which does the HTML for you,
especially when it comes to producing forms and doing validation.

There's a form-building framework built into Django (called Forms), or you can
use a different HTML/form-building framework such as Flask.

The take-home message is: building forms in templates is fraught with peril.
Use a framework to save time and heartache.

